# tea bag soldier



## Michelin3

how could I translate "tea bag" soldier in romanian, when it reffers to a soldier who was shot many times and has no wound, the bullets hit his body armour?
I need this for an analysis on text


----------



## Trisia

Hi,

I have a feeling they're only calling him tea bag because he was full of holes (or would have been if not for the armour). It doesn't have to include the miraculous escape.

So... something related to "ciuruit", "sită"...

Do you have a complete sentence?


----------



## Michelin3

*Citez: A BRAVE soldier looked like a "human teabag" after being shot FIVE TIMES in a  battle with the Taliban.  *


----------



## farscape

Cred că Trisia are dreptate - cam aşa ma gândisem şi eu - deşi _tea bag_ sau _to teabag_ este o expresie in argo destul de necivilizată.

Later,


----------



## Michelin3

Trisia, sărut mâna pentru sugestie. La adaptarea respectivă m-am gândit şi eu.


----------

